# Carpro dlux or cquartzuk on alloys



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

As title really, what product would be best to use on my refurbed alloys ? I'm a little confused.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

Dlux is supposed to be a thicker coating and have more heat resistance than CQUK, which will be better for wheels, but if you only/already have CQUk it will be ok


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

Are you sure?
Was thinking that dlux was a bit weaker than cquk.
I'm probably wrong, just asking.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dlux is advertised for wheels so id say that


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

Dlux better for wheels than CQuk :thumb:


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

put quartz on mine no issues at all


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Have you considered Gtech's C5?
Gonz.


----------



## Chris79100 (Jan 27, 2011)

i have tried it yes, first it was a long time ago ( 1st formula ), it was very good, now it's not that great.
Lots are better, like carpro, maxprotect etc...
just like c1 ( wich is the same ), it's average now, not bad, but better options exist.


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi
DLUX has more flexibility with surface heat changes , thats why its good for wheels too,
CQUK will work as well on wheels but its less flexible coat. 
not to mention DLUX is more cheaper as well to use.

HTH

Avi


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Cquartz said:


> Hi
> DLUX has more flexibility with surface heat changes , thats why its good for wheels too,
> CQUK will work as well on wheels but its less flexible coat.
> not to mention DLUX is more cheaper as well to use.
> ...


Can I use DLUX on paint?


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Can I use DLUX on paint?


you can but it wont last long as it do on plastics


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Cquartz said:


> you can but it wont last long as it do on plastics


How long it will last?


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

sm81 said:


> How long it will last?


About 6 month ~~


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

But aren't wheels also painted? This means that durability is reduced compared to CQUK.
Is DLUX mainly for plastics then?


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

toni said:


> But aren't wheels also painted? This means that durability is reduced compared to CQUK.
> Is DLUX mainly for plastics then?


Some wheels are bare metal, Alloy or Magnesium, some are clearcoated. 
wheels are vertical , less chance to have water spots standing still. 
we never tested Dlux on car paint really, but on wheels i saw videos with Dlux coated wheel lasting more than a year even. even 1.5 years.


----------

